# Marmoset poop problems



## pamsy18 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a marmoset

which today i have noticed that he is having poop problems (cant do toilet) 

can anyone help what i can do? please


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi 

Can I ask how old the Marmoset is and how long you have had him / her ?

What do you feed etc.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

kodakira said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I ask how old the Marmoset is and how long you have had him / her ?
> 
> ...



This.....usually incorrect diet can lead to problems going to toilet.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

What to do - take it to your exotic vet. I am not sure if marmies can have figs. This may help. Ask Mat or Peter


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

You could try adding asome olive oil to the diet to try to lubricate the marmoset, helping with it's constipation.

It could be that the diet you are feeding is too low in moisture.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Tinned figs usually work for us...

Sometimes see the problem with new stock..

But never with whats here..

As others have stated it needs a proper stable diet...

What are you feeding?


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

a marmoset need a staple of diet other stuff can cause complications

MarmosetMonkeys


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> a marmoset need a staple of diet other stuff can cause complications
> 
> MarmosetMonkeys


Yes would agree,
Would the chip in the picture on the website you are directing all to be classed as a staple diet??


----------



## ERIQQ1964 (Nov 21, 2010)

if you go to the diet section it tells you all you need to know the CHIP IS ACTUALLY A TREAT THANKS


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

ERIQQ1964 said:


> if you go to the diet section it tells you all you need to know the CHIP IS ACTUALLY A TREAT THANKS


have a good staple diet already in hand.THANKS 
Seems to me this is a plug for a website.
Why not talk to people.
This is a forum.


----------

